# Wheel colour change on Ibis White TTS



## steve--m (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm debating a bit of a colour change on the wheels on my TTS for the summer. I was thinking getting them painted black or titanium. Anyone got any pictures, suggestions or (if your feeling really handy) doing a quick photoshop?

Really need to take some new pics but here is the best side on shot I have (still the one from dealer collection!):










Look forward to your input!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Keep them silver matches the mirrors and frankly, looks less..........well


----------



## steve--m (Oct 27, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Keep them silver matches the mirrors and frankly, looks less..........well


I know what your saying but I do get bored easily! I saw a white S Line on the way to work today with titanium RS4's and thought, hmmm that looks quite tasty......


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Fair point I think from Toshiba about your silver wheels matching the mirrors - could look a bit of a hotch potch? I personally wouldn't go black anyway.

This is my Ibis White with 19" titaniums. They look a bit darker than they actually are due to being in shadow.


----------



## wawa79 (Jan 29, 2010)

Dark wheels on a white car are a bit "show off"... I thought this until I saw an Ibis TT at my french dealer : it looks nice ! And when I discovered the Ibis TTS with the same titanium wheels... It is just killing you, despite the non-matching mirrors :

A TTS with titanium : http://www.planet-9.com/cayman-boxster-chat/38236-getting-boxster-spyder-15.html#post429327

Black wheels look non-stock and would be to dark IMO.

Audi color code for titanium is L8AU according to what I gathered on the Net. Someone on RS246.com has had his RS4 painted in that color and it also looks great.

When I'll pick up my car, I will see live how alloy wheels look like (especially the mirror match)... but I already got the quote for painting them titanium


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

if your guna do it then do it properly. Paint the wheels black, wing mirrors front splitter and the spoiler black also 

people nowadays only do half a job :lol:


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

What happens when you get bored of black wheels?? Going back to silver will be tricky.

Keep to silver and keep the car looking like it should.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

Buy another set of wheels, in black, for summer, and put all season tires on those!


----------



## wawa79 (Jan 29, 2010)

graTT58 said:


> What happens when you get bored of black wheels?? Going back to silver will be tricky.
> 
> Keep to silver and keep the car looking like it should.


Well, he will have to repaint them with the original aluminium color paint... or to change car


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

How about a nice set of wheel trims...Chevrolet style. That's Chevrolet as in Chevrolet Matiz style! :lol: :lol:


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Here's mine  








If you change the colour of your wheels,you better like them because its going to be hard to re paint them a second time.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Keep them silver matches the mirrors and frankly, looks less..........well


Looks less what Tosh :x ?


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=166380&start=90

did you look at this one in the forum


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

hugy said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Keep them silver matches the mirrors and frankly, looks less..........well
> ...


It all opinion, and silver looks better and matches up the silver parts - sorry... 
No offence meant.

Agree with ealier post if you changed all the matching bits to black i think it woudl look good.
again opinion...


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

here you go:

like the anthracite-y one myself 

original









anthracite









black


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Do the mirrors though in gloss and add a gloss grill :wink:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

My wheels look mostly anthracite, but are occasionally a very nice silver. Seems to coincide with me washing the car, can't think why.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


No offence taken


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I would just keep them standard - they looks spot on IMO.


----------



## steve--m (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the opinions and feedback gents. You in particular Manphibian - above and beyond with some awesome Photoshopping skills there! I'll have to get you do do a few of my pics and you can turn my grey hair back to brown. 

Have to say the anthracite/titanium look is quite appealling and off sets the white of the body nicely..... I'll be sure to post up my decision - whatever that may turn out to be!


----------

